
Twitter unmasks anonymous British user in landmark legal battle - kylelibra
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/may/29/twitter-anonymous-user-legal-battle
======
ColinWright
Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2596700>

